# suspension? higher on the driver side



## dubgame (Dec 25, 2006)

so i just bought an 01 allroad. a couple days after driving it on the lowest setting the driver side is higher than the other and the suspension warning light comes on sometimes. may have been put into jacking mode while trying to get it out of manual mode. anyway to just reset the system or something like that. just got it really dont want to have to pay a shop tons of cash yet.. thanks


----------



## das Boot mein Auto (Feb 17, 2007)

sounds like you have a leaking air bag. try to get under the car with a spray bottle and soapy water and spray the bag. typically you can hear the compressor turning on and trying to fill the airbag when its leaking. but if the leak isn't large enough it will turn on the light until the bag is filled up with air again. 

spray the bag to see if you can locate the leak. be prepared to spend a load of money on one airbag, i think its about $750 for one side. some aftermarket companies do make a coil spring and strut kit for all roads so you don't have to worry about the bag leaking in the future. 

air bag leaks are very common with all roads. good luck.


----------

